# College Football



## twogunfighter (Sep 6, 2004)

Have y'all noted that college football is now being played on SUNDAY. And not in Las Vegas or the Peoples Republik of Kalifornia, but in Tennessee and Kentucky. The HQ of Lifeway and all of American Christendom has Sunday college football and no one is talking about it. Depressing uzzled: :no: Anyway end of rant. I hope that Mark Richt won't allow that to happen at UGA. 

So who are you guys rooting for? Me: Aint it GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 6, 2004)

Everybody knows that real football is played in the Big Ten!

Go Blue!!

[img:e46e2700ec]http://www.umich.edu/Images/mdiff.gif[/img:e46e2700ec]

http://www.mgoblue.com/


----------



## FrozenChosen (Sep 6, 2004)

Whatever Fred. Real football is SOOOOOOOOOO SEC.

[img:582703615b]http://members.wserv.com/~crimson/sec_logo.gif[/img:582703615b]

[img:582703615b]http://www.ncaahistoryguide.com/auburn/tigers.gif[/img:582703615b]


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 6, 2004)

Dan,

I forget - who is the winningest team in College Football history?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Sep 6, 2004)

[quote:7182d283ef="fredtgreco"]Dan,

I forget - who is the winningest team in College Football history?[/quote:7182d283ef]

Fred, have you ever seen the movie [i:7182d283ef]Angels in the Outfield?[/i:7182d283ef] I believe in miracles! I'm a charismatic when it comes to football!


















not really.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah but Syracuse won the National Championship in 1959 fellas. 

59...that's almost as many points as they were shut out by Purdue in their opening game. We can still contend for the title if we just run the rest of the schedule!!!


----------



## twogunfighter (Sep 6, 2004)

This could get worse than the politics threads.....

Lets see....last year's Big Ten bowl record: 

Bowling Green 28, Northwestern 24: Beaten by Bowling Green? Who gets beaten by Bowling Green. Oh that's right the Big Ten.. 
(20) Minnesota 31, Oregon 30: Oh so the Big Ten can beat the PAC 10. What can we say its a start. :thumbup: 
Auburn 28, Wisconsin 14: Yep that's 5 loss Auburn beating the big ten by two touchdowns. 
(21) Nebraska 17, Michigan St 3: I think that Nebraska's coach got fired before the game. 
(1) USC 28, (4) Michigan 14: Big Ten lets the PAC 10 win a national title and mess up the whole BCS thing.
(11) Georgia 34, (13) Purdue 27 (ot): Man that one was scary, almost had to live the whole off season with the shame of losing to Purdue.
(6) Ohio St 35, (10) Kansas St 28: OSU proved that K-State over Oklahoma was a fluke.
(12) Iowa 37, (17) Florida 17: Gotta give the :thumbup: :thumbup: to anyone who beats Florida.

So the Big Ten goes bowling and comes up 3-5. Yep, that's real football there. OSU and Michigan do not the best conference make. 

SEC on the other hand was 5-2 defeating several Big Ten and Big Twelve opponents. With the exceptions of Florida at Iowa and the humiliating UT loss at Clemson (any time one gets beat by the ACC it is humiliating unless it is by FSU), the SEC played a tough bowl schedule against decent conferences and spanked 'em. Not to mention, heads up SEC beat the Big Ten 2-1.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 6, 2004)

[quote:87038b45b7="fredtgreco"]Everybody knows that real football is played in the Big Ten!

Go Blue!!

[img:87038b45b7]http://www.umich.edu/Images/mdiff.gif[/img:87038b45b7]

http://www.mgoblue.com/[/quote:87038b45b7]

Well... I agree with the first part...

But everyone knows that the Hawkeyes are THE BEST! That's why they've beatten Michigan two years in a row, baby! They're going all the way this year!


----------



## govols (Sep 6, 2004)

I wish Georgia would hurry up and win a National Championship because I'm sick of the dynasty junk that has been going on for the past 3 years.

GO VOLS !

Playing on a Sunday? Shucks, I mowed, edged, washed the car yesterday. Am I in trouble too? Should have just laid on the couch and rested? Not too good for a marriage.

:bs2:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 6, 2004)

WE ARE....Penn State!

48-10 over Akron!

I know, Akron isn't that great, but they have an NFL bound, Heisman trophy candidate quarterback who is darn good! And for the first game of the year our offense looked DARN good! Almost 250 yards rushing for the two starting RB's. Both QB's for PSU threw and CAUGHT touchdowns!

Lord I hope we are back on track for REAL Penn State football. Almost brought a tear to my eye.

Lord willing I am going to the game against Central Florida Sept 18. I love going to Happy Valley!


----------



## govols (Sep 6, 2004)

Tennessee had two "true" freshmen starting at quarterback. Although they didn't run too risky of an offensive scheme they still looked pretty good.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 6, 2004)

[quote:8694beb493="twogunfighter"]Have y'all noted that college football is now being played on SUNDAY. And not in Las Vegas or the Peoples Republik of Kalifornia, but in Tennessee and Kentucky. The HQ of Lifeway and all of American Christendom has Sunday college football and no one is talking about it. Depressing uzzled: :no: Anyway end of rant. I hope that Mark Richt won't allow that to happen at UGA. 

So who are you guys rooting for? Me: Aint it GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg![/quote:8694beb493]

I have a baptist friend at work who spend yesterday worshipping and St.Neyland Cathedral (the UT stadium). Now I can dread the frequent dose of Rocky Top at work for the next several months.

Why Sunday? Well that is when ESPN could carry the game. So it comes down to the great 20th and 21th century American God, $$$$$.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 6, 2004)

But heaven forbid we have football [i:2bce7b1529]today [/i:2bce7b1529]- we wouldn't want to run a holiday with work, now would we?


----------



## govols (Sep 6, 2004)

Unfortunately that game got Francesed out.


----------



## govols (Sep 6, 2004)

[quote:2053738caf]Why Sunday? Well that is when ESPN could carry the game. So it comes down to the great 20th and 21th century American God, $$$$$.[/quote:2053738caf] :flaming: 

Not so fast. There is great big shin dig going on every year and last year's opening game was the largest for UT. This year they wanted to incorporate the game with other celebrations and have fireworks after the game, etc. (See below)

In its 17th year, Star 102.1 Boomsday is the largest single-day event in Tennessee. Activities will begin at noon Saturday, Sept. 4, with the fireworks - synchronized to a musical soundtrack - to begin at dusk and broadcast live locally by WBIR-TV, Channel 10.

Plus, ESPN2 was supposed to show the game. ESPN picked it up late last week.


----------



## cupotea (Sep 6, 2004)

[img:1a9187ad52]http://media.collegepublisher.com/media/paper333/stills/5017561j.jpg[/img:1a9187ad52]

Fred, you got it right, man...it's all about this fellow right here and the teams he coaches to a level of consistent excellence pretty much unknown elsewhere.

[img:1a9187ad52]http://www.huskyhockey.net/achawomen/images/school%20logos/mich_logo.gif[/img:1a9187ad52]

[size=24:1a9187ad52][color=blue:1a9187ad52]GO BLUE![/color:1a9187ad52][/size:1a9187ad52]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 6, 2004)

[quote:e6ecc31fd4="Steadfast"][img:e6ecc31fd4]http://media.collegepublisher.com/media/paper333/stills/5017561j.jpg[/img:e6ecc31fd4]

Fred, you got it right, man...it's all about this fellow right here and the teams he coaches to a level of consistent excellence pretty much unknown elsewhere.

[img:e6ecc31fd4]http://www.huskyhockey.net/achawomen/images/school%20logos/mich_logo.gif[/img:e6ecc31fd4]

[size=24:e6ecc31fd4][color=blue:e6ecc31fd4]GO BLUE![/color:e6ecc31fd4][/size:e6ecc31fd4][/quote:e6ecc31fd4]

Bah!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 6, 2004)

[quote:6a46b51c20="SolaScriptura"][quote:6a46b51c20="Steadfast"][img:6a46b51c20]http://media.collegepublisher.com/media/paper333/stills/5017561j.jpg[/img:6a46b51c20]

Fred, you got it right, man...it's all about this fellow right here and the teams he coaches to a level of consistent excellence pretty much unknown elsewhere.

[img:6a46b51c20]http://www.huskyhockey.net/achawomen/images/school%20logos/mich_logo.gif[/img:6a46b51c20]

[size=24:6a46b51c20][color=blue:6a46b51c20]GO BLUE![/color:6a46b51c20][/size:6a46b51c20][/quote:6a46b51c20]

Bah![/quote:6a46b51c20]

Michael,

I like what you did -

now we have three Lloyds!!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 7, 2004)

I think we have something to say about coaching greatness...

[img:1070a40c28]http://www.tackleo.com/mexico/columnas/colaboradores/fullback/imagenes/Image176.jpg[/img:1070a40c28]


----------



## cupotea (Sep 7, 2004)

Three Lloyds beat one Joe Pa any day of the week. And, heck, lately it's only taken one.


----------



## govols (Sep 7, 2004)

Adam,

He was great once. No more. He's too old, washed up.

But, he WAS one of the greatest coaches that ever coached.

Just my :wr50: worth. Please don't take them, that's all I got.


----------



## govols (Sep 7, 2004)

But the picture of Lloyd looks like he's got gas.?

uzzled:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 7, 2004)

I think JoePa is getting washed up too...but what if they have a BIG season this year? I mean we could be wrong.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Sep 7, 2004)

[img:33ad110787]http://i.cnn.net/si/images/basketball/college/logos/kentucky_100.gif[/img:33ad110787]


----------



## twogunfighter (Sep 7, 2004)

Craig

You are in the wrong forum. Basketball was discussed several months ago. 

Chuck


----------



## govols (Sep 7, 2004)

Adam,

One of the hardest teams to beat in bowl game is Penn State. I remember when Tennessee was playing them in a bowl game quite a few years ago and UT was up by a good margin at the half and good ole Joe came backed and whipped UT the second half.

One of the best coaches.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Sep 7, 2004)

[quote:04c037bb22]Craig 

You are in the wrong forum. Basketball was discussed several months ago. 

Chuck[/quote:04c037bb22]

Doh! Sorry. I guess since college basketball is the only sport that matters I kinda lost track of the topic of this thread.


----------



## govols (Sep 7, 2004)

[quote:b8b55b3ee1]Craig 

You are in the wrong forum. Basketball was discussed several months ago. 

Chuck[/quote:b8b55b3ee1]

Man that hurts. I do cheer for the Cats as well as Vols when it comes to BBall.


----------



## cupotea (Sep 7, 2004)

I want a strong Big Ten...every year I root against every team in the Big Ten [i:45dcc4dbbf]except[/i:45dcc4dbbf] Michigan during the regular season but still want the conference to be strong, nationally (figure that one out if you can, I haven't been able to)...

As I say I root [i:45dcc4dbbf]against[/i:45dcc4dbbf] every team in the Big Ten except Michigan...until Bowl season, then I want them all to clean up...and, as often as not, they do...

Just not last year...

So, I'd like nothing better than to see PSU improve...and I'd also like nothing better than for Notre Dame to get off their high horse and petition for membership in this, the best of all College football conferences. We aksed them once and they turned us down...but I think things have changed...


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 7, 2004)

[quote:a7c6b05350="govols"][quote:a7c6b05350]Why Sunday? Well that is when ESPN could carry the game. So it comes down to the great 20th and 21th century American God, $$$$$.[/quote:a7c6b05350] :flaming: 

Not so fast. There is great big shin dig going on every year and last year's opening game was the largest for UT. This year they wanted to incorporate the game with other celebrations and have fireworks after the game, etc. (See below)

In its 17th year, Star 102.1 Boomsday is the largest single-day event in Tennessee. Activities will begin at noon Saturday, Sept. 4, with the fireworks - synchronized to a musical soundtrack - to begin at dusk and broadcast live locally by WBIR-TV, Channel 10.

Plus, ESPN2 was supposed to show the game. ESPN picked it up late last week.[/quote:a7c6b05350]

I may have mis-understood my UT fanatic Baptist friend. :bs2: 

But then this means that UT was not tempted by money or TV but just wanted to play on Sunday. :flaming:


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 7, 2004)

[quote:5be7fdf49f="Steadfast"]I want a strong Big Ten...every year I root against every team in the Big Ten [i:5be7fdf49f]except[/i:5be7fdf49f] Michigan during the regular season but still want the conference to be strong, nationally (figure that one out if you can, I haven't been able to)...

As I say I root [i:5be7fdf49f]against[/i:5be7fdf49f] every team in the Big Ten except Michigan...until Bowl season, then I want them all to clean up...and, as often as not, they do...

Just not last year...

So, I'd like nothing better than to see PSU improve...and I'd also like nothing better than for Notre Dame to get off their high horse and petition for membership in this, the best of all College football conferences. We aksed them once and they turned us down...but I think things have changed...[/quote:5be7fdf49f]

Michael,

You are supposed to root FOR each Big Ten team. That way, when we beat them, it helps our computer rankings!


----------



## cupotea (Sep 7, 2004)

But Fred...that would mean rooting for Ohio State and I have a hard enough time doing that during bowl season...

Seems unnatural.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 7, 2004)

You just comfort yourself with the fact that their defeat to Michigan when they are in a national championship hunt will be far more devastating than if they weren't.


----------



## govols (Sep 7, 2004)

[quote:cf922a09ad]But then this means that UT was not tempted by money or TV but just wanted to play on Sunday. [/quote:cf922a09ad]

They just wanted to spread the Gospel message on Sunday and not on Saturday.

Okay, that's not going to fly on this forum. I actually think the game got in the way on Saturday of the cow tipping events and seed spitting contests so they had to move it to Sunday.

:bs2:


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok enough Fred and Michael!

I had the honor of walking across the Diag in ny Navy midshipman's uniform between South Quad and North Hall in the late 60's. Later I got over Michigan with their leftist humanistic ways and such quality graduates such as Madonna years ago.  

(However, I do have The Victors on my cell phone as potential revenge for the inevitable Rocky Top in the next few months.)

John Schultz BSE-EE '70


----------



## govols (Sep 8, 2004)

Revenge for Rocky Top?

Rocky Top should be in the Church Hymnals.

  

I don't know how well they will do this year but they looked a little more exciting than they have in the past few years. They actually ran more than 5 different plays. They haven't done that in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 8, 2004)

Alright all together now. . .

OOOOOOOOOOOOO PIG!
OOOOOOOOOOOOO PIG!
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PIG! SOOIE! RAZORBACKS!!

[img:32ce344523]http://www.hogwired.com/Media/Feature/f5284m3660.JPG[/img:32ce344523]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 8, 2004)

Adam,

What Joe Pa and Penn State needs in oreder to get back to their past glory is to put Syracuse into their schedule again. That way they could have their annual blow-out of the Orange like they used to always have before they joined the Big Ten...when they were in their glory.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 9, 2004)

lol!!!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 11, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhh! Looks like the much vaunted Wolverines couldn't handle the Fighting Papists of Notre Dame...

Even Syracuse beat them last year.

Trash Talk -the great American past time.


----------



## cupotea (Sep 11, 2004)

This just proves the old adage:

"Michigan never loses a game, they just run out of time"


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 11, 2004)

Go Hawkeyes! They won again!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 11, 2004)

I am sickened....

I have been a MAJOR Penn State football fan for as long as I can remember. It was a tradition in my family to watch every game on Saturday, discuss it during and afterwords, and complain that the Lions got too little respect.

Many times I can remember them being undefeated and denied the National title. Many times I can remember them being jipped out of the best bowl game. Many times I can remember wondering why one of the best coaches in NCAA history got less attention than the flash in the pan guys.

I have so many fond memories of going to Beaver Stadium in the snow among 100,000 fans cheering on the blue and white as they over came the odds and beat a team ranked higher than them. Rivalries against Pitt, Michigan State, Ohio State, and Notre Dame! Those are some of the best memories of my LIFE!

Now, I sadly must say I am considering giving up on the Nittany Lions. Penn State refuses to see that coach Paterno is through. I respect the man, heck part of me feels like I am betraying something when I say he's done (sort of like talking smack about your beloved grand father) but the signs are so obvious. PSU's play calling stinks, the decisions they make as to the starters stink (Zack Mills needs to be benched, Austin Scott needs to start, etc) and we need a NEW play book.

For crying out loud, we USED to be "linebacker U" now we're a JOKE.

I've always liked Oklahoma as my second team (but far, far, FAAAAAR less than PSU) but maybe it's time for me to break tradition and move away from a team that shows no sign of improving, no sign that they know a NEW coaching staff is needed, and no sign of ever being what they once were because young, talented, high school athletes are no longer going to want to go to PSU!

I've never been so angry and sad at the same time in my life


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 12, 2004)

Dude...

You've got to stick with your team through thick and thin. How do you think I feel as an S.U fan? 

Well...at least we've got a decent basketball squad.

Yeah maybe you ought to bolt outta there...


----------



## govols (Sep 12, 2004)

[quote:713aa70776]Michael, 

I like what you did - 

now we have three Lloyds!!!![/quote:713aa70776]

Well, looks like it is down to 2 Lloyds now and not 3.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 14, 2004)

[quote:8163fad740="twogunfighter"]Have y'all noted that college football is now being played on SUNDAY. And not in Las Vegas or the Peoples Republik of Kalifornia, but in Tennessee and Kentucky. The HQ of Lifeway and all of American Christendom has Sunday college football and no one is talking about it. Depressing uzzled: :no: Anyway end of rant. I hope that Mark Richt won't allow that to happen at UGA. 

So who are you guys rooting for? Me: Aint it GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg![/quote:8163fad740]

Its interesting that for the past couple of days the NOAA track has Ivan going further and further west. Then has it curving further to the east to soak the UT game on Saturday! (Should I say  !)


----------



## govols (Sep 19, 2004)

John,

Maybe DOH! would be more appropriate. :bs2: 

Poor Mississippi State. The Thundering Herd almost came home to pasture against the Dawgs.

How about LSwho.?

Go Vols!


----------



## govols (Oct 3, 2004)

How bout them Dogs (I can spel corectly beeing frum Tennessee).  

They made LSU look bad.

Auburn made UT look bad as well. Of course our 6 turnovers by our freshmen QBs didn't help out much either.

Penn State loses again.

Vandy wins a game. The LORD [color=blue:2a0b20d6ad][u:2a0b20d6ad][b:2a0b20d6ad]MUST [/b:2a0b20d6ad][/u:2a0b20d6ad][/color:2a0b20d6ad]be coming soon.


----------



## twogunfighter (Oct 6, 2004)

Ain't it GREAT to be Jawja Bull Dawg!!


----------



## govols (Oct 6, 2004)

Chuck,

I think that if Greene has a good day then Tennessee will be toast, maybe par to last year's score.

I do like Richt as a coach, etc. I kind of wish that the legal mess that Fulmer is in gets him canned. Fulmer makes Limbaugh look liberal.

He is too conservative and I can't wait to see his conservatism on Saturday.


----------



## govols (Oct 9, 2004)

Chuck wrote:
[quote:ab5d8d4c53]Ain't it GREAT to be Jawja Bull Dawg!! [/quote:ab5d8d4c53]

Chuck, it wasn't so great tonight.

4 and no more.

Now, maybe the Vols can get back to their 9 year domination of Dawgs like in the 90s.

I seriously doubt it but 1 game at a time will do.

Georgia is a good though and has a great coach.

Fans are, well, I'll not say too much.


----------



## twogunfighter (Oct 27, 2004)

Ain't it Great to be a Gator Hater!!

I think that even GoVols can aggree with that.

The Gators are down and I sure hope that we kick 'em.


----------



## govols (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twogunfighter_
> Ain't it Great to be a Gator Hater!!
> 
> I think that even GoVols can aggree with that.
> ...



 

It will be hard for the Dawgs to do though b/c the gators may try to rally behind their coach. It will depend on which GA team shows up.

I am worried about South Carolina this weekend. If Ainge shows who he his passing to anymore then all of his passes will be picked off.


----------



## govols (Oct 30, 2004)

We WON, we WON. 

 :bigsmile: 

Dawgs played well too. Well, UT sure didn't play well in the first half but the 2nd half we did. We gave up a lot of yardage in the 4th quarter with the 2nd and 3rd string in and playing loose zone coverage but we won and it felt good.

Now if the Dawgs can beat Auburn. They are playing them at Auburn so they should win.


----------



## cupotea (Oct 30, 2004)

Today I saw the greatest college football game in my life.

Michigan came from behind, with 6 minutes left in the 4th quarter to score 17 points and tie with Michigan State. Then, in the THIRD overtime they finally won the thing, 45-37.

4.5 hours of absolute stress capped off by joy unutterable.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2004)

My alma mater, UNC-Chapel Hill beat #4 Miami, Fl. yesterday! Unbelievable! Woo-hoo! Way to go Tar Heels!


----------



## cupotea (Oct 31, 2004)

I have a deepseated sports-hatred for all Florida college football teams...I don't know why, we (Michigan) almost never get to play any of them...maybe that's why...they don't play any good teams. 

So yes, Miami's defeat at the hands of the Tarheels was wonderful...


----------



## govols (Nov 1, 2004)

Way to go Dawgs!

I am glad, as a Tennessee fan, that there are 2 halves in a game.

Miami and Florida State, welcome to the ACC.


----------



## govols (Dec 2, 2004)

Tennessee is going to have a major "miracle" to beat Auburn this weekend.

I thought sitting by a Buckeye at work was bad enough. Now I have a BoilerMaker, Clemson Tiger and Dawg sitting by me.

What kind of world ...?

:bigsmile:


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 2, 2004)

O-H-I-O

It's all about the Buckeyes fellas!

[Edited on 2-12-2004 by skinsfanjoe]


----------



## cupotea (Dec 2, 2004)

Alright, skinsfan, but who is going to the Rosebowl?

AGAIN!?!?

GO BLUE!!!


----------



## govols (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> Alright, skinsfan, but who is going to the Rosebowl?
> 
> AGAIN!?!?
> ...



Kind of fell in their laps.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 2, 2004)

i know



But, whatever it takes, ya know?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 2, 2004)

War Eagle!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> Alright, skinsfan, but who is going to the Rosebowl?
> 
> AGAIN!?!?
> ...


 The Rose Bowl means nothing when you get shalacked by your most hated rival.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2004)

My alma mater (North Carolina) is playing against Boston College in the biggest bowl of all -- the Continental Tire Bowl. Forget about the Rose Bowl or the Orange Bowl, Continental Tire is the big time!


----------



## twogunfighter (Dec 2, 2004)

What burns me up right now is how Auburn is going to probably be left out of the title game after beating GA, AL, UT (2x), LSU. While USC gets to skim through the PAC-10 sissy ball playing only Cal on the way to a #1 ranking.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> My alma mater (North Carolina) is playing against Boston College in the biggest bowl of all -- the Continental Tire Bowl. Forget about the Rose Bowl or the Orange Bowl, Continental Tire is the big time!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twogunfighter_
> What burns me up right now is how Auburn is going to probably be left out of the title game after beating GA, AL, UT (2x), LSU. While USC gets to skim through the PAC-10 sissy ball playing only Cal on the way to a #1 ranking.




I agree. Auburn is the No. one team in the Nation in my opinion.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah...the BCS system (and the older bowl system) for determining a champion has proven year in and year out to be one big failure. Like last year -let's not hurt anyone's feelings, let's have two champions.

I don't understand why they can't just adjust the current system by simply adding a provisional 4 (or 2) team play-off whenever there is a dispute. It's not like they lack the money and -who are we kidding -it's not about student grades either.


----------



## govols (Dec 3, 2004)

If Auburn wouldn't have played girl schools for the deaf and blind for their non conference schedule then I would agree that Auburn should be #1.


----------



## twogunfighter (Dec 6, 2004)

AU managed to make it through the SEC without losing and that is qualitatively better than doing the same thing through the PAC 10. I would not have a prob if it was Big 10/Big 12 with SEC left out, but the PAC 10????? Cal would be 8-3 in the SEC and if USC had to play FLA, LSU, TN, and GA they would have 2 losses and a long list of injured. The only reason they took strength of schedule out is because the People's Republic of Kalifornia rules the media and they couldn't have their little darlings of pansified football left out because they haven't played anyone who beleives that football involves hitting someone.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes, I know a while ago I was saying that the SEC was a terrible conference, but I think it's considerably better than the Big 12 and at least marginally better than the Pac-10. 

It is so much better than the Big 12, in fact that the difficulty of going undefeated in it outweighs any of Oklahoma's accomplishments in doing the same in that crummy league, non-conference creampuffs or not

So, to my mind, Auburn is getting shafted. I want to see Auburn play USC for the Championship. Only those two teams have a clear claim to being the best in the country.

But then, this is why we should have a playoff, because then no one could complain; Texas, Cal, Oklahoma and Utah should all have a legitimate shot at the title.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 6, 2004)

Michigan will play Texas in the Rose Bowl. 

And, oddly enough, football arch-traditionalist that I am I am okay with that. In fact, I am really looking forward to it. 

I honestly don't know who will win. I think Michigan is a lot better than their record, but Texas has a good team this year, and out of deference to family members in Texas, I have chosen the Longhorns as my "team B" (Besides which, my Dad always like them, teaching me to make that peculiar gesture with the fingers usually associated with heavy metal music and to holler "Hook 'em horns!")


----------



## govols (Dec 7, 2004)

Chuck,

Tell us how you really feel.

I'm just glad Tennessee made it look respectable.

They couldn't catch anything, cover anything and couldn't stop committing stupid penalties.


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 7, 2004)

John,

Have you heard what the latest spread is on the Tenn., A&M game?

BTW, Gig'em Aggies!!!

(Tennessee is about to meet REGGIE "THE REAL DEAL" MCNEAL).


----------



## govols (Dec 9, 2004)

Haven't heard.

It will be an interesting game.

My prediction is that if Tennessee can:
- avoid stupid penalties
- avoid turning the ball over
- actually cover someone
- avoid dropping the ball
- actually block people
- actually tackle someone

Then, and only then, do I believe that Tennessee has a chance. Unless, of course, the Aggies to more of the list above.

[Edited on 9-12-2004 by govols]


----------



## twogunfighter (Dec 30, 2004)

Currently that PAC-10 powerhouse CAL is getting smacked around by the third best team in Texas. 

I hope OU ANNIHILATES USC. Schwarzenegger needs both the flagships from his effimination DESTROYED!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 30, 2004)

Have you guys seen the recruits Penn State has been signing?

*WOW!*

They are all saying they want to help Joepa win one more National title before he retires!

I am pretty excited about the possibilities!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's hoping for an Auburn win in the Sugar Bowl!

I won't be able to watch it though...oh well.


----------



## twogunfighter (Dec 31, 2004)

> They are all saying they want to help Joepa win one more National title before he retires!



And I figured they all would be saying that they want to top out at 6-5 with a Boise Bowl berth. As painful as it is to admit it, JoePa's system belongs to a previous era. Now you have to let them play with their dreds hanging out of their helmets to get good players. Perhaps if he were to adopt the Jim Tressel method of "Purpose Driven Football" JoePa would be able to recruit the level of personnel that the Nittany Lions need.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

The Liberty Bowl was a great game. 

Louisville 44

Boise State 40


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 1, 2005)

The Vols just killed today. Go figure.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

Iowa's win over LSU was one of the coolest things I've ever seen in College football and one of the best bowl games I've ever seen period!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

> "Purpose Driven Football"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 1, 2005)

I have to agree. What an ending. I didn't have a favorite but started rooting for LSU. I really enjoyed the great comeback by LSU. My sister is working at Iowa's Hospital right now so she called all excited. Great game. Go Big Ten...I mean 11... maybe? Who is Penn? Is that short for Penny? You know we all have to let the girls play now. PC. 

Randy



[Edited on 1-1-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## govols (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> John,
> 
> Have you heard what the latest spread is on the Tenn., A&M game?
> ...



Was he on the field? Someone got the RAW DEAL, could it have been him? 

Next year should be better for UT. Our defense won't be mostly Freshmen and Sophomores.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

What a great finish to the Rose Bowl!

Texas 38

Michigan 37


----------



## cupotea (Jan 1, 2005)

Vince Young is a remarkable young football player.

And that's about all I have to say about that.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 1, 2005)

How bout' them Longhorns what a game!


----------



## cupotea (Jan 1, 2005)

Wasn't so much The Longhorns as number 10 all by himself.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 1, 2005)

Vince Young was great!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

I love PSU and the Big Ten, but I can never make myself root for Michigan. I don't know why, I just can't. I suppose this year it doesn't help that their starting QB had previously verbally comitted to PSU and then signed with Michigan at a press confrence that everyone thought he was going to confirm his earlier PSU commitment.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Go Big Ten...I mean 11... maybe? Who is Penn? Is that short for Penny? You know we all have to let the girls play now. PC.
> 
> Randy



I couldn't even get a rise out of you, could I Adam? 
At least I tried. Maybe I should have said something about Penn State being Arminian Dispensational. Aye?


----------



## cupotea (Jan 2, 2005)

Adam, oddly enough, in the post season, I always root for the Big Ten, even PSU, who isn't really even IN the Big Ten, or wasn't when it really was the Big Ten and who lately has been playing like they'd be more at home in the Big East.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



lol...I know they STINK as of late! I can't get excited about someone saying the truth.

And they have been playing worse than the Big East teams!

I love my Lions, go to Beaver Stadium often, and get heart palpatations in close games. But I can't deny that they have been terrible for too long now.


----------



## govols (Jan 2, 2005)

*How bout them thar Dawgs*

The looked pretty good against Wisconsin.

They may be hurting next year though when a lot of the team leaves.?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

Georgia faces that every single year. It always seems their top players are either seniors or leave for the draft as underclassmen.

The manage that better than just about anyone in my opinion.


----------



## twogunfighter (Jan 2, 2005)

Yep every year the NFL snakes some of our best  But how can we complain Herschel Walker started it all and no one murmurs against Saint Herschel. 

BTW UT really put a hurtin on the Aggies! AAANNNND  Aint it GREAT to be a Gator hater!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't stand The Gators or The Hurricanes! I wanted them both to lose.:bigsmile:


----------



## govols (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twogunfighter_
> Aint it GREAT to be a Gator hater!!!



I am trying to get that put into my church's Statement of Faith.

:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, there's no doubt that USC is #1 this year...

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...wls/2004/01/04/orange.bowl/index.html?cnn=yes


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2005)

That game was just sickening and I am not a fan of either team really. I watched expecting a good game and in my opinion it should have been. USC is great, but Oklahoma is much better than they played last night!

I was so frustrated with that game. I expected so much more!


----------



## govols (Jan 5, 2005)

To be honest, I think they shouldn't do those silly pre-rankings. I think teams should be ranked like when the BCS (don't like that either) puts theirs out. I don't think any teams should have a ranking to them until at least 1/3 way into the season. They need to bring back the Strength of Schedule (who cares if they win by 200 pts. it should be how good the other team is at that point and how they finish not the score).

I still don't think that USC had that tough of schedule. The 3 teams that were decent they narrowly escaped.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh USC definately did NOT have a real tough schedule.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by wsw201_
> ...



Forget Reggie, the whole team wasn't on the field! That team didn't look like they were prepared to play football.


----------



## govols (Jan 5, 2005)

Unfortunately Wayne, it happens that way to the best of them. Oklahoma and the Aggies didn't give up hardly any turnovers during the regular season and gave up a bunch in their games.

Tennessee knows about turnovers, penalties and dumb plays. That is how the Dogs have beaten us the past 4 out of 5 years. The UGA fans have been talking about some so called Dynasty since Richt (who is an awesome coach) got there. They must have been talking about the re-runs of the Soap Opera type show.? 

Auburn (going to have a hard time next year) got 6 turnovers off of us, well we gave it to them b/c none was forced. Still was a L for the game. Can't do anything about that.

The Notre Dame game was our "didn't come to play" game.


----------

